
Ask HN: Is there a Google Analytics for server-side logs? - ddtaylor
We&#x27;re running a startup and doing some advertising and my 2012 brain said &quot;hey let&#x27;s use Google Analytics&quot; without realizing that most of the Internet now uses adblockers like uBlock Origin. The result is that while I really like the way GA shows us data, the data itself seems to be pretty bad and I had to go out of my way to disable uBlock to show up anywhere in the interface.<p>Does anyone know a similar system we can use that would parse our logs and show us reports and graphs of similar quality to GA?
======
dClauzel
Piwik: [https://matomo.org/docs/log-analytics-tool-how-
to/](https://matomo.org/docs/log-analytics-tool-how-to/)

